# Punkte im Passeiertal



## zokker (30. Oktober 2018)

Toller Bericht, tolle Bilder.

Danke dafür


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2018)

An die Passer wollte ich auch schon lang mal hin. Toller Bericht auf jeden Fall, Petri Elmar.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich danke Euch! Ein wirklich schönes Gewässer. Auch für Fliegenfischerneulinge gut geeignet. Wir haben uns auf jeden Fall total in Österreich verliebt. 2019 werden wir wieder eine Rundreise angehen. Ist auch super für den Vierbeiner


----------



## Localhorst (30. Oktober 2018)

Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank


----------



## Forelle74 (1. November 2018)

Sehr schöner Bericht.
Ja, in Österreich kann man toll Fischen .
Vor allem das schöne Berg panorama.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht.
> Ja, in Österreich kann man toll Fischen .
> Vor allem das schöne Berg panorama./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Forelle74 (1. November 2018)

Sorry 
Da hab ich nicht aufgepasst.
Hab die Österreichische Flagge gesehen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. November 2018)

Ich kam da auch immer durcheinander  Unsere Tour lief zusammengefasst unter Österreichrundreise. Aber ja, Südtirol ist italienisch. Unterm Strich stimmt es: überall schön und super zum Fischen


----------

